# Night Dive---Wednesday---May 9, 2012



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

*







Night Dive----Wednesday---May 9, 2012 *

A night dive is being planned for Wednesday---May 9, 2012...Location is the Pensacola East Reef located about 1 mile past the Portofino Hotels on the right in parking lot H. All certified divers are welcome to join us...We will mark the reef to help you find it easier...Please have your dive lights and a SMB...If you don't have them stop by MBT and check out their selection...We plan to run a line between a few of the reefs for safety, starting at the dive flag...Hope you can join us....Keep an eye on the MBT Facebook page for future diving get togethers...More on the way...​


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

What time?


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

We will be there early to prep but others can show up around 6:30pm...Anybody is welcome to come early if they wish...Hope ya can make it Scott..


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

sounds like a good time..


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

i wish it wasn't in the middle of final exams week.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

UWF Scuba Club will be there


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

We had a great time last night...Awesome viz and flat seas and sea life everywhere...A friend said it best, " There were so many lights down there it looked like a 70's disco"...Thanks to everyone who came out for the dive and even bigger hand to those who helped....Great time everybody...More to come...


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad y'all had a good time!!! Need to put another one together after the 17th


----------



## AUDIVE (Jan 25, 2011)

devildog83 said:


> Glad y'all had a good time!!! Need to put another one together after the 17th


 
I'll be ready to go. Give me a call when you get back in.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

devildog83 said:


> Glad y'all had a good time!!! Need to put another one together after the 17th


 We are going to try and get another together for sure...Wish ya could have been there man...It was awesome...You have never seen so many sand dollars...They were about average size of a fifty cent piece and they were like a carpet covering the bottom at the end of the reef....Octopus were plentiful as well...See ya soon....


----------



## Fishindaddy (Jul 13, 2008)

devildog83 said:


> Glad y'all had a good time!!! Need to put another one together after the 17th


ditto :thumbup:


----------

